# Good stores in Canada?



## katiep (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to Waterloo, Ontario, in a couple days and I'm trying to get an idea of what stores are there and where I can get good deals on furniture, TVs, etc. I am American, so it would be nice to know which American stores are there (I already noticed there's no Target, which is a big bummer, but there is Best Buy, so I can get my electronic items there if I need to). Any advice re. furniture stores (e.g., Slumberland, Hom, IKEA), bedding/bathroom (e.g., Bed, Bath and Beyond), etc.? I don't want to go to the first place I find and end up overpaying too much. Other info, such as good bookstores, would also be appreciated.

Thanks!
Katie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

katiep said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Waterloo, Ontario, in a couple days and I'm trying to get an idea of what stores are there and where I can get good deals on furniture, TVs, etc. I am American, so it would be nice to know which American stores are there (I already noticed there's no Target, which is a big bummer, but there is Best Buy, so I can get my electronic items there if I need to). Any advice re. furniture stores (e.g., Slumberland, Hom, IKEA), bedding/bathroom (e.g., Bed, Bath and Beyond), etc.? I don't want to go to the first place I find and end up overpaying too much. Other info, such as good bookstores, would also be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Kitchener/Waterloo is a major centre and you'll find everything you need in the area. Not all US merchandisers will be represented but there are many Canadian equivalents or close to's. These cities are about equidistant from London to the west and Mississauga/Toronto to the east so countless shopping opportunities for a lady. I'm sure residents there will direct you. Yes, we are disappointed about the lack of Target stores. There was a time when they were talking about buying into Canada but it did not materialize and caused a huge demand for therapy from Canadian women. I suspect you will somewhat disappointed when first you move but if you take your time you should find most of your requirements.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Kitchener/Waterloo is a major centre and you'll find everything you need in the area. Not all US merchandisers will be represented but there are many Canadian equivalents or close to's. These cities are about equidistant from London to the west and Mississauga/Toronto to the east so countless shopping opportunities for a lady. I'm sure residents there will direct you. Yes, we are disappointed about the lack of Target stores. There was a time when they were talking about buying into Canada but it did not materialize and caused a huge demand for therapy from Canadian women. I suspect you will somewhat disappointed when first you move but if you take your time you should find most of your requirements.


I just checked Walmart is in Kitchener and Waterloo. I have also heard ASHLEY furniture is HQed in Canada so there would be many branches. I moved from the US and I had Ashley furniture in the US.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know about Waterloo. But Walmart is across Canada. There are also several locations of Ikea. Home outfitters is a branch of the Bay and they have lots of household items just not the furniture etc. Also check out the Bay and Sears. Chapters is the best bookstore in Canada. There is also another store like Ikea called JYSK and of course there's always Costco


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

katiep said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Waterloo, Ontario, in a couple days and I'm trying to get an idea of what stores are there and where I can get good deals on furniture, TVs, etc. I am American, so it would be nice to know which American stores are there (I already noticed there's no Target, which is a big bummer, but there is Best Buy, so I can get my electronic items there if I need to). Any advice re. furniture stores (e.g., Slumberland, Hom, IKEA), bedding/bathroom (e.g., Bed, Bath and Beyond), etc.? I don't want to go to the first place I find and end up overpaying too much. Other info, such as good bookstores, would also be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Be prepared for the higher prices in Canada.


----------

